# foxtail in new alfalfa



## plout99 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a new 10 acre stand of alfalfa I planted on 4/15 the alfalfa has come up pretty well but so has the foxtail, the field is full of it. Both the alfalfa and foxtail are about a foot tall is there any reason I should not cut and bail the foxtail? I raise goats so I know they will eat foxtail if they will eat multi-flora rose down to the ground foxtail will be no problem. Will cattle eat foxtail? Is a foot tall a good height to cut foxtail? I would like to get rid of the foxtail in the next few years without spraying if I can. I am hoping that the alfalfa will get thicker after the pressure from the foxtail us gone. There are not many other weeds in the field just alot of foxtail. Knowing that its an annual know I would have cut it last year before it went to seed when about half the field was covered in it live and learn I guess.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Foxtail is OK for cattle and horses until it starts to head out. The seed heads tend to get lodged in their gums.

There are a number of post-emergent herbicides you can use such as Poast that will control annual grasses in alfalfa as long as you spray early. For pre-emergent, I use Sencor in the fall.

Ralph
.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

mow it and feed it. I've been in the same situation before and usually by the second year its gone.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

They will eat it, Foxtail is just a type of millet anyways. Not real good for horses in large amounts.


----------



## plout99 (Apr 5, 2010)

So beef will eat it with no issues? I am confident my goats will eat it but with the round bales I already made from some pastures I will have more hay than I need. I will sell some of it just want to be sure there would be a market for it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, they can eat it or go hungry.

I've had it several feet tall and heading out before. I've baled it dry and I've also gone around to where I knew where it was and round baled it green. The cows ate it like candy. Beef cow is a tough critter if not spoiled.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

As long as it's not heading out cut it and bale it and feed it.


----------

